# Is it possible to delete Cinematic Studio Series mic positions?



## Osoch (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello! New to this forum after lurking around for a while without an account. I've found lots of useful information here so thank you all!

Now to my question, i recently bought the whole Cinematic Studio series (strings, brass and woodwinds) and i'm loving it, however I installed them in my internal hard drive because its an SSD. After some playing around and writing a mockup I came to the conclusion that i dont reeaaaaally need the Room microphone since i add my own convolution reverb so i was wondering if its possible to delete the files for that specific sample in order to free some space? Thanks in advance!


----------



## proxima (Feb 24, 2021)

Doubtful. If you could edit the instrument perhaps, but it's locked and the samples are combined.


----------



## thorwald (Feb 25, 2021)

If the samples were in separate NCW format, you could theoretically delete them, though Kontakt would complain about missing samples.

As mentioned before, the samples are in a monolithic NKX format, which makes it impossible to remove any sample.


----------

